# Rollfast Questions



## G. Wilson (Feb 25, 2021)

Hello everyone.  I got this old Rollfast yesterday for $200 but the gentleman didn't know anything about it as the bike belonged to his brother who died recently.  Under the crummy black paint looks to be red and white.  It seems to be a Rollfast from the headbadge but I know nothing else.  I does have an old bike liscense plate dated 1954 but it's one of the type you can buy and not a registration plate.  Can any of you help me with what I have and did I get a reasonable price on this beauty?  If I know what it is for sure maybe I can put it back to what it once was.  No thoughts of selling at this time btw.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 25, 2021)

Looks like a middle-1950's HP Snyder-built DP Harris Rollfast; (that was about the time that middleweight bicycles were introduced).
These balloon-tire motorbikes often have date-place codes on the crank hanger on the bottom, and serial numbers on the middle of the seat tube mast.
Some might say that the springer forks look like another make; but Snyder/Rollfast had their own similar version eventually.
Chain ring sprocket looks like a Monark; likely changed for 1/2" pitch chain preference, or just to match a swapped rear wheel.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 27, 2021)

G. Wilson said:


> Hello everyone.  I got this old Rollfast yesterday for $200 but the gentleman didn't know anything about it as the bike belonged to his brother who died recently.  Under the crummy black paint looks to be red and white.  It seems to be a Rollfast from the headbadge but I know nothing else.  I does have an old bike liscense plate dated 1954 but it's one of the type you can buy and not a registration plate.  Can any of you help me with what I have and did I get a reasonable price on this beauty?  If I know what it is for sure maybe I can put it back to what it once was.  No thoughts of selling at this time btw.
> 
> View attachment 1363622
> 
> ...



The fork on your bike looks similar to a Schwinn but the details of construction are completely different. I don't know much about Rollfast but there were a lot of changes in the industry in the mid-'50's, survivors from this era are fascinating. Nice bike!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 27, 2021)

Looks like the chain ring is  going backwards   Oh , Wait that's just me not being awake yet.      Front fender may have been cut down .  Nice bike though , and for what you paid ..........I'd say you got a great deal .


----------



## G. Wilson (Feb 27, 2021)

I can't make out all of the serial number because of the black paint but it starts 45 EH I believe.  From what I'm told this should be a 1954 model.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 27, 2021)

Yes, that would be the date-place code.
The serial sequence number should consist of an alphabetic letter followed by six digits and often located about 6” below the seat post clamp.  I forget what year that they started to stamp the serial numbers on the left rear fork end. 
It would be interesting to see what letter that the serial sequence number starts with.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 27, 2021)

I think something of a frankenbike and $200 is probably top money for something like this. Unless money is no issue then I wouldn't spend anymore than I have to to get it up and running. I'd just do a good service on it and replace rubber if I had to. Even mint these aren't worth a whole lot and a restoration to correct will cost four to five times the finished value. I'd just make it a rider and call it a day. V/r Shawn


----------



## G. Wilson (Feb 28, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I think something of a frankenbike and $200 is probably top money for something like this. Unless money is no issue then I wouldn't spend anymore than I have to to get it up and running. I'd just do a good service on it and replace rubber if I had to. Even mint these aren't worth a whole lot and a restoration to correct will cost four to five times the finished value. I'd just make it a rider and call it a day. V/r Shawn



From what I have seen I don't think that at all.  With the exception of the front fender and maybe the wrong sprocket it looks to be fairly complete.  I enjoy the challange of cleaning them up and putting them back to good condition.  I don't know that I would totally restore it but getting rid of the black paint is easy and with some work it will be a nice bicycle.  I'm not sure on prices on Rollfast but I don't think $200 was too far out of line to pay for something I'll enjoy.


----------



## G. Wilson (Feb 28, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Yes, that would be the date-place code.
> The serial sequence number should consist of an alphabetic letter followed by six digits and often located about 6” below the seat post clamp.  I forget what year that they started to stamp the serial numbers on the left rear fork end.
> It would be interesting to see what letter that the serial sequence number starts with.



Am I correct in thinking this is a 54 from the date stamp?  Would the letters give more information on where it was built?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2021)

G. Wilson said:


> From what I have seen I don't think that at all.  With the exception of the front fender and maybe the wrong sprocket it looks to be fairly complete.  I enjoy the challange of cleaning them up and putting them back to good condition.  I don't know that I would totally restore it but getting rid of the black paint is easy and with some work it will be a nice bicycle.  I'm not sure on prices on Rollfast but I don't think $200 was too far out of line to pay for something I'll enjoy.



Sorry I wasn’t trying to dissuade you from enjoying the bike. Heck a box store POS bike can cost that much and isn’t as cool and probably won’t last past your next birthday. With a good service and regular maintenance this bike will last for generations. I look forward to seeing what you do with it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 1, 2021)

G. Wilson said:


> Am I correct in thinking this is a 54 from the date stamp?  Would the letters give more information on where it was built?



Yes, I believe so. 45EH should indicate built at the Excelsior-Hawthorne plant at Michigan City Indiana in 1954.
In earlier years, an EH stamp might be more likely to wear a Hawthorne badge; but later on perhaps less so, with efficiencies in distribution, production, transportation and warehousing.
Not sure if the serial sequence number, (on seat post or left rear fork end), would follow an alphabet system of coding.
I have seen a 1953 youth's model Rollfast (35EH), with a K-serial number prefix. 

I think $200 might be a good deal; (of course half-price or free would always be better, for a buyer).


----------

